

Product Engineering at Airbnb is Growing - bkwok
http://www.airbnb.com/jobs?=sourceHN
Want to join a promising early stage startup that is growing rapidly and make a big impact?<p>Joining Twitter as employee #301 not early enough for you?<p>Come join our engineering team at Airbnb.  We're 6 engineers, you can be engineer #7.<p>If you're interested in a front-end role, you can be front-end engineer #2!<p>We're building an engineering team that can produce what teams 10 times our size can do.  We love what we're building.  We talk about product daily, how we can enrich the experience of our users further.  We love working on challenging problems and working with smart engineers that can help us grow individually too.  Most of all, we value engineering.<p>Check out some of the challenges we're working on: http://blog.airbnb.com/hard-problems-big-opportunity<p>Email me at barry@airbnb.com if you'd like to chat and hear more.
======
bkwok
Want to join a promising early stage startup that is growing rapidly and make
a big impact?

Joining Twitter as employee #301 not early enough for you?

Come join our engineering team at Airbnb. We're 6 engineers, you can be
engineer #7.

If you're interested in a front-end role, you can be front-end engineer #2!

We're building an engineering team that can produce what teams 10 times our
size can do. We love what we're building. We talk about product daily, how we
can enrich the experience of our users further. We love working on challenging
problems and working with smart engineers that can help us grow individually
too. Most of all, we value engineering.

Check out some of the challenges we're working on:
<http://blog.airbnb.com/hard-problems-big-opportunity>

Email me at barry@airbnb.com if you'd like to chat and hear more.

~~~
bajsejohannes
Do I have to have a working permit in the US to apply? I am Norwegian
(currently staying at an airbnb apartment in Tokyo :)

~~~
bkwok
A work permit for the US is not necessary. We recently sponsored an engineer
who is currently working with us!

